# Hi from New Zealand



## cutlunch (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi from downunder.

This is a really great site with lots of good info.

I did lighting many years ago at High School. I have also worked as a theatre technician for a small community theatre. I get involved in lighting for community theatre.

I spent time a couple of years back as the theatre technician at a High School. I also did the sound and lighting at a High School last year. I had to fix the lights, and the lighting desk just to get started. So I understand the problems you guys can have with limited equipment.

On the other hand I am jealous of some of you guys with thousand seat auditorium/ theatres. These are only in the big cities here and normally run by the city councils. If schools have a decent theatre they probably won't seat more then 500 people.

If I may suggest a very useful link that has quite a bit of info on lighting and sound as well anything electronic it's Tomi Engdalh's electronics link page :-

http://www.epanorama.net/index.php 

I look forward to reading the forums as you guys have some really great ideas and we can all learn from each other.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 12, 2005)

G'Day - good to see another member from down under. 

Welcome to the site and I look forward to seeing you around the various fora.

Cheers,


----------



## Peter (Jan 13, 2005)

HI! 

yes we all can (and are) learning alot from eachother! we each learn abit with each post, so post away!  

Another person from "down under" Welcome! I think you will find yourself in good company arround here, there are quite a few people from Australia and New Zeland arround here, and quite a few from north america. (please be nice to us North Americans, we have lots of adapters to worry about :-D ) 

I guess it is my job to welcome you officially now (or someone got annoyed with me and AV kid always saying "welcome!" from the "-unofficial welcome wagon"  ) anyway, that and the fact that I have been too lazy to make myself an icon (and maybe the fact that i was away sick from the site for a few days, and came back and said welcome about 15 times (ok, it seemed that many)) all of those reasons together i guess have added up to make me the "Official welcome wagon" (hehe, it even feels good to say that :-D!) and someone has saw to making me an icon that even declares my position!

As my official first act as "Official welcome wagon", I welcome you to Controlbooth.com and hope you become a long term member who will share much valuable experience with us all!

(Thanks to whoever has give me the icon and Title! hehehe!)


----------



## avkid (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome to you and have fun!
- the other 1/2 0f the OFFICIAL welcome wagon


----------

